# schwinn corvette frame klunker ?



## nick tures (Nov 2, 2022)

cool green make a good klunker rat rod etc, custom ?   straight and solid,  shipping based on location


----------



## nick tures (Nov 15, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Dec 8, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Dec 19, 2022)

bump


----------

